# What do tarantulas taste like?



## Nightshade (Aug 24, 2008)

Is there anyone here on the boards who has actually tasted tarantula?
I'm curious. 

I'm packing up for a move and I just came across some old molts, plus I'm getting hungry for dinner, lol.

I know some people store their dead Ts in the freezer. Ever thought about scraping the bristles off of one with a paring knife and throwing it into a frying pan with a bit of oil and some herbs?


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 24, 2008)

Latrodectus said:


> Is there anyone here on the boards who has actually tasted tarantula?
> I'm curious.
> 
> I'm packing up for a move and I just came across some old molts, plus I'm getting hungry for dinner, lol.
> ...


omg, it tastes sooo good. I raises my from slings then I eat them alive. They taste the best while they move down your mouth =)


----------



## MelGibson (Aug 24, 2008)

i want to know too. ive looked for ways to perpare a T in like a thai dish but no results yet. also im not sure which Ts are edible.


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't actually had it but I understand tarantulas, like other invertibrates, taste like crab or lobster, but without the fishiness.  Basically nondescript but definitely mild and soft (once you get through the exoskeleton).


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 24, 2008)

In other words they basically taste like the spices they are cooked/dipped in.


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 24, 2008)

None of my big Ts have died since I started in the hobby.
But when one does, I don't imagine I'll want to flush it. Or bury it in someone else's yard.
Preparing a pet for cooking would be sad and gruesome, but in the end we would be together forever


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Aug 24, 2008)

:? Ummm. Okay. Ya'll r weird.


----------



## fang333999 (Aug 24, 2008)

Arachnosold1er said:


> :? Ummm. Okay. Ya'll r weird.


hahahaha i thought i was the only one.......


----------



## oblivion22 (Aug 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D8_NzM_sC8s&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D8_NzM_sC8s&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strangladesh (Aug 24, 2008)

they taste like chicken DUH...:?


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 24, 2008)

Latrodectus said:


> None of my big Ts have died since I started in the hobby.
> But when one does, I don't imagine I'll want to flush it. Or bury it in someone else's yard.
> Preparing a pet for cooking would be sad and gruesome, but in the end we would be together forever


jeffery domer?


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 24, 2008)

I hear they taste like prawns, from an expert who has had them.


----------



## Sooner (Aug 24, 2008)

I hear they taste like a mix between lobsters and shrimp from a Nat Geo program I saw.  The natives would sear the tarantula over a roast pit so the hairs would singe off. After it is roasted, the flesh is creamy white with some orange and steam coming out. The texture looks like shrimp...


----------



## Kid Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Never ate a tarantula, but if you go to the Audubon Insectarium in New Orleans they sure know how to cook insects!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 24, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> jeffery domer?


*Jeffrey Dahmer. If you're going to make references, spell it right. 

If you can make a connection between cannablism/torture/acid zombies, I'd hate to see what you can conjure for Ed Gein. Would would that make an interior designer?


----------



## Snipes (Aug 25, 2008)

I dunno, but in a few days i can tell you what eggs taste like :}


----------



## hardtohandle (Aug 25, 2008)

Rick West said that it taste like crabs... or prawns... or something like that, I cant remember...


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 25, 2008)

Put a live one on your tounge and let us know 

PIG-


----------



## blazetown (Aug 25, 2008)

what would happen if i ate my p liosoma lol?


----------



## PSYS (Aug 25, 2008)

I just wouldn't ever imagine it seriously tasting like a prawn or lobster or crab...?  ...interesting.


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 25, 2008)

mmmm im hungry:drool:


----------



## matthias (Aug 25, 2008)

Latrodectus said:


> None of my big Ts have died since I started in the hobby.
> But when one does, I don't imagine I'll want to flush it. Or bury it in someone else's yard.
> Preparing a pet for cooking would be sad and gruesome, but in the end we would be together forever


Ahh, you grok in fullness



PSYS said:


> I just wouldn't ever imagine it seriously tasting like a prawn or lobster or crab...?  ...interesting.


They are closely related


----------



## stevetastic (Aug 25, 2008)

if you eat a chinese T like Chilobrachys jingzhao will you be hungry for another one 30 min later?:?


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 25, 2008)

If you lick their abdomens you get quite the buzz.  Check it out, my man.

--the nature boy


----------



## crpy (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet they taste like like sea urchins, 

oh.. and 'made of hate" welcome, you just aint anybody until you have an infraction;P


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 25, 2008)

matthias said:


> Ahh, you grok in fullness


What?!?
What is 'grok?'

I'm no expert on serial killers, but I'm pretty sure Dahmer dissected other people's pets and stray animals, not his own pets. I don't remember if he ate any of them.

I've never had prawns. I'll have to try them sometime.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 25, 2008)

matthias said:


> They are closely related


so Ts and prawns taste alike for the sole reason of them sharing the same phylum?


----------



## apidaeman (Aug 25, 2008)

That T appears to be an arboreal. Seems almost like Poecilotheria, but tough to make a fair guess on a roasted specimen. Would help to know where the video was taken.


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 25, 2008)

hardtohandle said:


> Rick West said that it taste like crabs... or prawns... or something like that, I cant remember...


Prawns. Burnt prawns actually.


----------



## crpy (Aug 25, 2008)

How many prawns are in a chess set:?


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 26, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> *Jeffrey Dahmer. If you're going to make references, spell it right.
> 
> If you can make a connection between cannablism/torture/acid zombies, I'd hate to see what you can conjure for Ed Gein. Would would that make an interior designer?


Give it a rest please.Downt kneed two currect evrywon.;P


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 26, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> If you lick their abdomens you get quite the buzz.  Check it out, my man.
> 
> --the nature boy


OBT abs give a better buzz!


----------



## Robert Jordan (Aug 26, 2008)

Let us be thankful that T's do not seem to wonder what people taste like.


----------



## apidaeman (Aug 26, 2008)

Robert Jordan said:


> Let us be thankful that T's do not seem to wonder what people taste like.


My N. vulpinus and some of my H. lividum and OBT's. Really do seem to want to have a taste testing at my expense.


----------



## tabor (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably a little bit like scorpions...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKUabhxqzWk

mmm scorpions for breakfast :}


----------



## blazetown (Aug 30, 2008)

Molitor said:


> so Ts and prawns taste alike for the sole reason of them sharing the same phylum?


you mean you don't think people and monkeys taste the same?


----------



## tabor (Aug 30, 2008)

blazetown said:


> you mean you don't think people and monkeys taste the same?


 well, the at least with the scorps, they are very closely related to things like horseshoe crabs and other water based arthropods. I don't know, i'd eat two different monkey's too compare the taste, but I'd never touch human flesh.

would be interesting though, to compare some still existing cannibalistic tribes taste in human flesh to what they though of monkey. :}


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a3429fbf97


----------



## phormingochilus (Aug 31, 2008)

I have tasted deep-fried tarantula (Haplopelma longipes) in Cambodia. It is an oily-greesy crispy-chevy experience laced with copious amounts of garlic and chili. Not something I have the urge to do anytime soon again ;-)

Here's the pictures ;-)

The treats:






Cheerful:






Thoughtful:






Doubtful:






Regretful:






Cheers and healthy appetite ;-)

Søren



Latrodectus said:


> Is there anyone here on the boards who has actually tasted tarantula?
> I'm curious.
> 
> I'm packing up for a move and I just came across some old molts, plus I'm getting hungry for dinner, lol.
> ...


----------



## hamfoto (Aug 31, 2008)

Søren...

Fried chicken or Fried shrimp???  

Chris


----------



## phormingochilus (Aug 31, 2008)

Stale oil, garlic and chili ... 

Søren


----------



## Fender Bender (Aug 31, 2008)

You've got it all wrong. They taste like golden retrievers!

Speaking of which, I sure could go for some retriever right now, beats going to McD's for some big macs!


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 31, 2008)

blazetown said:


> you mean you don't think people and monkeys taste the same?


of course i do, we share the same order! there'd be no way to distinguish!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 31, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Give it a rest please.Downt kneed two currect evrywon.;P


Not everyone.


----------



## blazetown (Aug 31, 2008)

lol I's dpn't b needn no corecty


----------

